# PF Weather report



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sooooo I thought with it coming up to winter I would do a weather report and see how it takes off, or not . It should be fun especially hearing the weather reports from members around the country/world. Anyway Im in Huddersfield which is in West Yorkshire and today it is rubbish, rainy, but not too cold, whats it like where you are?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

North shropshire, it's raining very hard with no let up in sight!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

No sun today hun...flipping miserable and rainy....I repeat, NO SUN lol


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Essex is wet. 
Very wet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Rain rain and more rain here in Manchester.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

currently 17 degrees, at 5.30 pm, was 21 and gonna be a cold night prolly at 12 degrees


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Raining very hard and quite cold too here in Nottingham  its so dark too I hate this weather it depresses me!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im liking posts because I like that you have replied, not because Im wishing rubbish weather on you


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

raining of and on on the isle of wight..but when it rains it bloody pours!!! Its also freezing im wearing fleecy pjs a jumper and i need to find my dressing gown


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

It seems to have dried up for the minute in Cardiff but very cold out there and dull


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rain rain & more rain, windy & very dark. Up in the northeast


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

It is chucking it down here, same as yesterday. Doesn't look like it will shift any time soon. I'm in Gosport btw


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

north east coast wet and windy not realy cold


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Very wet and dark here in Scarborough. 

My Coonie Henry was born in Huddersfield


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> Very wet and dark here in Scarborough.
> 
> My Coonie Henry was born in Hudderfields


My hubby works with someone whos partner breeds them, I think shes the only person round here, so we are virtually related ish :lol:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Raining all morning here in Carshalton, Surrey


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Its rained constantly here since yesterday!! Northampton


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Here in Norn Iron it's windy, raining hard and bleddy cold. Ugh.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, can't stop here in Lichfield, Staffs.... I'm a wee bit busy at the moment................. 










.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Raining like mad here, no wind though as yet in this part of Kent


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

We have extremely heavy rain,grey skies and gusty winds with no sign of letting up anytime soon


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Its raining and windy here in Bexleyheath kent.
Poor furbabies cant have their morning run in the garden :sad:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Here (Neath, South Wales) it was raining earlier when dropped kids at school/college but has now stopped. 

Misty, damp and a bit nippy but no heating on as yet and my windows are open for circulation, about to put another layer on tho cos I'm starting to feel the cold now. 

I like weather threads :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sorry, can't stop here in Lichfield, Staffs.... I'm a wee bit busy at the moment.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And not a single cat in sight! :frown2:

Here in the Midlands we are experiencing rain coming in from the North, and the South, and the West and the East......its a little bit wet!

Expecting the ceiling to start leaking any second now...


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Expecting the ceiling to start leaking any second now...


Mine already is, i have a leak in my utility room


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> *And not a single cat in sight!* :frown2:
> 
> Here in the Midlands we are experiencing rain coming in from the North, and the South, and the West and the East......its a little bit wet!
> 
> Expecting the ceiling to start leaking any second now...


Ahem!!!! THEY were the first to be loaded up. And it was also two of every breed......


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Horrible weather here in Burton...not stopped raining at all!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

nikkix5 said:


> Mine already is, i have a leak in my utility room


Ive liked that so I dont leave you out, but it isnt very liekeable at all is it . Hope its something easy to sort out .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wet windy & brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr in Cumbria :arf: its that wet here the sea life has started living on the beach :scared:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

skip said:


> We have extremely heavy rain,grey skies and gusty winds with no sign of letting up anytime soon


Forgot to say where lol, northeast about 5 miles from Newcastle


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Raining  ......... sideways


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Thornaby is absolutely bloody terrible  ive not seen a person outside yet...i have been wearing my wooly hat to school thisd morning.I felt sorry for the kids having to go in.Plus oh is working in the rain too.No doubt he will be sneezing when get gets back lol


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Modwyn said:


> North shropshire, it's raining very hard with no let up in sight!


Same here!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

awful here , really awful, dark, wet cold dogs are all hiding upstairs they just don`t do rain at all


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont know what you are all complaining about! Its lovely and dry and sunny here!





Nah, only kidding! Its been peeing down all day!


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely and wet....dont think i need a shower, might just stand outside instead


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

just outside norwich and its rained ALL day, nothing as heavy as last night but its still not stopped


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Derry, Northern Ireland and a severe weather warning has been issued. Thanks a lot North Atlantic Ocean


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Edinburgh,cold,dark, breezy and wet  Amber warning for heavy rain and strong winds forecast for later . Nothing new there then


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive just emptied some water,from the pond.A bit of fresh water will do it good


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Wet windy & brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr in Cumbria :arf: its that wet here the sea life has started living on the beach :scared:


you can say that again...its piddled down all day in North west Cumbria


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Todays weather from my side of the woods, looks like this....... :thumbup:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The rain has stopped, the sun is trying to come out but nor succeeding and it id now blowinf half a gale


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

its just chucked it down really heavy but seems to have calmed, and hubbys doing the school run so he'll be wet when he gets back :lol:


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Still no sign of a let up here & i now have a lovely wet patch on my utility ceiling but on a good note both my dogs are lying lazily in front of the log burner. I just love the smell of hot dog


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Getting cooler each day here in Wales and has rained heavily since yesterday  With Amber warnings focused for more up until Thurs. Seems to have stopped now for a little while at least.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

It is now so cold in Derry I am wrapped up in a thick jacket, scarf and arm warmers, and I have thick pjs _and_ tracksuit bottoms on. Stupid flippin' uni, only putting heating on at specific times of the day. I'm starting to get icicle snot!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well that was a lovely dog walk NNNNNNOOOOOTTTTT, most of the walk was flooded, I was so wet that it was running in my eyes and I had to take my glasses off, which of course meant I couldnt see. There was only one other dog on the walk and that was their best buddy who we had arranged to meet there. Obviously all the other dogs that we normally see had already had their walks . Oh well home now and I get to watch the rubbish weather through the window in the warm


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

In Herts it's reeeeeeeeaally windy, rainy, and the sun came out for a few minutes, before deciding it was too cold and went back in.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i go dancing with my friend on a monday night, normally i walk over to her house (she's other end of the village, not even 2 minute walk) she's just rung to say she will pick me up, when i said no dont worry i have been told no, i will wait here and she will come get me. yes mum :blushing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Please don't shout at me but it is sunny here and believe me, I would share it with you all if I could! 

Having said that, it is windy and cold as well!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

A chair was blown into the pond. One of ours luckily so had to drag that out.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

danielled said:


> A chair was blown into the pond. One of ours luckily so had to drag that out.


oh no! at our old house we had a beautiful long garden, spent many a windy day chasing garden furniture down the garden :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

JTHolt said:


> Please don't shout at me but it is sunny here and believe me, I would share it with you all if I could!
> 
> Having said that, it is windy and cold as well!


We arent going to shout, we are however going to invade sussex in search of sun


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

gem88 said:


> oh no! at our old house we had a beautiful long garden, spent many a windy day chasing garden furniture down the garden :lol: :lol:


Once my cat blew into the air where we lived years ago, luckily he was ok though.

It's been raining here on and off all day.
Amazingly though a sunflower my gf gave me has got the flower on during this weather, noticed it this morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

gem88 said:


> oh no! at our old house we had a beautiful long garden, spent many a windy day chasing garden furniture down the garden :lol: :lol:


Think I'll be doing that one of these days lol.


davidc said:


> Once my cat blew into the air where we lived years ago, luckily he was ok though.
> 
> It's been raining here on and off all day.
> Amazingly though a sunflower my gf gave me has got the flower on during this weather, noticed it this morning.


It's done really well. I told you, your looking after it very well.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The news has just said that NI has recorded the coldest September day on record and more than the whole average rainfall for the month in Antrim where I am....at least I know I wasn't being pathetic now .


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

still got strong winds and heavy rain.dont think my sunflower will last much longer


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

rained when i went to bed, still raining when i got up, and is still raining now


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's raining here and it's been raining now for almost 48 hours.

But who cares? 

Both the Dogs have had a good old fashioned wander in the nature, just like they used to in those not so long ago bygone days, and we didn't come across a single twisted soul.

Just one man and his two Dogs soaked through to the bone, without a [email protected]@kin' care in the world!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Think I'll be doing that one of these days lol.
> 
> It's done really well. I told you, your looking after it very well.


Thanks. And the gardening tutor thought it wouldn't do well indoors.  Can't remember how long I've had it now but it's grown a lot bigger since you first gave it me.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Piddling it down!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's stopped raining but still nice and windy on the Notts/Derby border :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It's stopped raining but still* nice and windy on the Notts/Derby border* :thumbup:


That'll be the baked beans you had for your tea then........ :arf:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

davidc said:


> Thanks. And the gardening tutor thought it wouldn't do well indoors.  Can't remember how long I've had it now but it's grown a lot bigger since you first gave it me.


Take a pic of it then if you see her again show it her then say and you thought it wouldn't do well.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

wind realy bad here and very heavy rain


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

We're just south of Bath. This morning it rained rather a lot. I got wet through to my underwear feeding the horses, my hat and my gloves were literally ringing wet, and the lurchers refused to get out of the car.

Then about 3 o'clock, the rain stopped, and the sun came out! It was still bloomin cold but at least it was dry.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Rain, rain & more rain today... 

I'm near Barnsley, South yorkshire


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

north West Cumbria and.........................................................it's raining


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is very quiet out the at the moment, cloudy, chilly and dry and the calm before the storm methinks


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well it's still raining & been really windy over night, the wet patch on my ceiling is getting bigger by the minute & nothing can be done in this weather. Just hope the ceiling doesn't cave in by the time i get home from work that's another thing first day back at work after having 11 days off, NOT looking forward to it, even tho i've had a lousy time :frown:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Raining still here, I might finish the ark I started building last year


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Rain, rain go away - getting rather fed up of seeing you now and having to have several changes of clothes everytime I have to go out for the school runs.

Still raining on outskirts of Bradford/Leeds!!!!!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

north east coast still raining but wind has eased


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

County Antrim is......dark and still raining.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Still got rain.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Well here in Fife it's horrendous!!! Started with a bit of wind yesterday afternoon, really bad swell and by 7pm we had a full blown gale and spectacular waves 

Now this morning it's howling winds, pouring rain and some of the biggest waves I've ever seen from land(the ferry crossing to Lewis still holds my all time record  ). There's quite a lot of damage among the boats in the harbour, mostly to the fishing boats as they're all tied up along the wall instead of on the marina so we've seen some angry and upset folk on the pier this morning 

On the plus side, can't wait to take the boys out later


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Dark, windy and raining hard in the hills here in North Wales. My poor chickens spent most of yesterday sitting miserably in their coop.

However, yesterday I discovered my old waterproof coat was no longer waterproof, so now I have a new one and am looking forward to trying it out


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Still raining here in Salford, hope it clears up soon, will be cycling to ordsall hall.


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Pouring with rain here in Angus, not let up since yesterday :frown: really really windy as well, lucky it`s my day off today


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

It is sunny/cloudy but cold! I think Autumn has arrived with a vengeance!! 

My Sis in law lives in Morley, Leeds and the weather up there is crap!! 

Apart from this weather, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

its sunny but cloudy here as well and also blimmin freezing, i shall be huting out my wolly hat and gloves soon!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

South Cumbria - still raining with showers in between :skep:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> It is sunny/cloudy but cold! I think Autumn has arrived with a vengeance!!
> 
> *My Sis in law lives in Morley, Leeds and the weather up there is crap!!*
> 
> Apart from this weather, hope everyone has a good day!


I can vouch for that, I live 5 mins away from Morley and can't believe the amount of rain we have had in the last day or so


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Rain rain rain again here plus its cold brrrrrr


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Edinburgh got ,as promised,strong winds and rain through the night  and is still wet and windy now  Lots of roads blocked with fallen trees 
Up side my baby wood pigeons are still okay,I think they must be superglued to the tree,their poor excuse for a nest I think is history though.Thank god they are nearly ready to fly


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sunshine and wind here, perfect


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well here in geordie land it is cold and damp,rain and winds have subsided for the moment but are said to return before the day is out,numerous floods reported,trains not running and roads closed,oh the joy


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dammit! I timed that walk really, really badly. Its was bright sunny skies so I took the dog out at which point it went all black and we all got nearly drowneded!!:scared:
Shocked the hell out the dogs though....I dont think they even knew i could run!!LOL:lol:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I got drenched this morning taking the kids to school...but now its died down.Its still raining though but not as bad.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got a text from the school saying...
Due to adverse weather conditions the council have advised parents to collect their children from school as soon as possible.
Does that mean more rain lol here's me thinking the rain is going


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

It was dry and bright here first thing when out on the beach with Bracken but now we have the heavy rain I'm in Cardigan bay Mid/West Wales


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We have had some VERY heavy showers, then sunshine and more showers, it is just getting as black as Hell kitchen so more heavy rain by the looks of things


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Burton & Lichfield were quite pleasant this morning, albeit a bit nippy.

By lunchtime it had gone grey and overcast.

It is now, as I type, pissing down with rain again. 

I fully expect to see this when I take my shoes off tonight:












.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Burton & Lichfield were quite pleasant this morning, albeit a bit nippy.
> 
> By lunchtime it had gone grey and overcast.
> 
> ...


I hope your feet warm up soon MB


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It stayed dry long enough to fly Kane but has rained on and off all afternoon on the Notts/Derby border


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

its raining again..really heavy, im hoping and praying the house does not flood again!!!  

hope your feet are toasty by now mb


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Day 3 of piddling down rain!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

St helens merseyside north west is very very wet. 
Been raining non stop for 48 hours!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Northamptonshire again; Was a nice day until about 3ish then it hammered it down since 4


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I beginning to think the weather is out to get me here in 'sunny' Swindon.
Three times today, I've got all ready to take Diz over the field and the heavens open the moment my hand hits the door handle!! Spooky!

My garden is just mud now, Landlord in coming round next week for inspection, brilliant


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunnyish this morning, more cloudy this afternoon. A very short shower at lunchtime, not enough to get all the ground wet. Was really windy too,bit chilly outside. 
Seems like we were lucky here


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Weather crap with sunny spells followed by more crap hun.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

never stopped for 2 days and its still raining


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's still raining here. 

Granted it's only that light wispy rain which gets blown about in every conceivable direction possible, but rain nonetheless.

The last of the Swans from the lake left today and a few straggling Geese so I guess there's worse to come.

The woodyard is all out of Gopher wood and I needed 300x50x30 cubits of the damned stuff! :mad2:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Got up at 6.30 and it's raining and looks like it has been for some time. Holly went out for her morning wee and came in as wet as though she had been swimming. Now it's light out there I can see it's still pouring down.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I must be one of the lucky ones. It rained heavily throughout the night but ATM the sky is clear and very little wind (Basingstoke). I'm not expecting it to last though)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

In soggy south Cumbria it has stoped raining :scared: & I can see a teeeeeny patch of blue sky :thumbup:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

alan g a said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones. It rained heavily throughout the night but ATM the sky is clear and very little wind (Basingstoke). I'm not expecting it to last though)


Has I said I'm not expecting it to last. Since submitting the above the weather here as changed. It is still calm and dry but it has got darker and very cloudy. The rain is sure to follow.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its not raining now thankfully , feels a bit warmer too


part of our town is closed off though due to flooding , the down side to where i live the town is surrounded by canals and rivers :scared: .. without bridges we would be a island :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Still raining.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a beautiful rainbow out our back. It is still raining hard but the sun had come out and it is very dramatic looking at the moment


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its still pouring down here, thats day 3, my dog walking gear isnt getting dry properly before its time to put it on again . Stillllllll its better than the nasty sun that I cant walk at all in


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

sunny here wind has gone lovely morning


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

The rain has stopped & there's a strange yellow glow in the sky that keeps disappearing  i wonder what it could be


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Burton & Lichfield started off wet & soggy but the rain has currently stopped and there appears to be some drying out going on.

Sky is grey & dull - may be storing a few more downpours for later in the day.

No sign of any mysterious yellow blobs around here. :nonod:

Nikkix5 - are you sure it is not space debris that you are seeing?????


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Crap here again with small periods of good, actually saw some blue sky trying to hang on, but the spitty yucky wet stuff is trying to win the battle.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful day here, the golden globe is out and there's a lovely fresh wind blowing off the Atlantic :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

BBC and met office got it abit wrong here this morning. I was supposed to have a clear day til 11 then scattered showers......not wake up to a continuous deluge! Its also murky enough to need the lights on in some rooms.
Great for me though! World of Warcarft released a new expansion on monday so I get to sit in front of the pooter all day guilt free, coz its too wet to do anything else!!:thumbup:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Its dull here but no rain yet... 

Going to go brave it and walk the dogs... hope it doesnt rain!


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Just damp in northampton...i should really change my location :\


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Heavy rain all night but now the "sun" is out but the ground is so wet the little stream on the beach looks like the river Thames. In Caridgan bay.


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

Heavy rain with lightning and thunder last night overcast right now. Hope my sisters flight won't be bumpy on take off


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I don't know what's happened. It always works!!!! 

Rain before seven, fine by eleven

*ONLY IT HASN'T*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

rona said:


> Well I don't know what's happened. It always works!!!!
> 
> Rain before seven, fine by eleven
> 
> *ONLY IT HASN'T*


I know. It stopped so I popped out for a few mins. AS soon as I shut the door down it came again, in torrents.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rain Rain Rain Rain


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

sophoscar said:


> Just damp in northampton...i should really change my location :\


If you don't mind me saying but it ALWAYS rains in Northampton!!!!

When I lived in London, I used to travel up to Brum, and other northerly locations, on a weekly basis when going to my football matches.

WITHOUT FAIL, I always knew when I was in Northamptonshire as it was ALWAYS raining. I also knew when I had left Northamptonshire because the rain stopped!!!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

just started rainging again here. its been cold and windy all morning though xx


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

We had a bright sunny start to the day but it is changing and the dark clouds are gathering and a few spots of rain have begun falling from the sky so its looking very likely we'll have yet another heavy downpour in geordie land


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

During the night it rained quite heavily but by early morning the rain had finally stopped and the skies looked quite promising. 

Unfortunately it rained a little around 10:00am and then a little more by 10:15am. 
By 11:00am it had forgotten it had been raining at all and absolutely P1553D it down like it had never ever rained before. 

I now have one soggy Doggy, aka Oscar, who has finally come in from the deluge to shake and share the bad weather with me. 

Why he can't shake himself off at the door is completely beyond me. :confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Soggy south Cumbria wall to wall sunshine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I can see a bit of sun poking out.But also some cloud is coming over, not getting my hopes up lol :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The rain on the Notts/Derby border stopped long enough long enough for play to resume
VID 20120926 00002 - YouTube


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Damp,soggy but not raining in Edinburgh _yet _ :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pictures talk louder than words....County Armagh, NI


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor Kilo, he gets the forecast across much better than the weathermen :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

part of my town is now under water , the main river raised another foot this afternoon

these are not my pictures




























the subway


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow and I thought we had it bad 

About 3pm, we set off for afternoon walk, within ten minutes the heavens opened, then lightening, then hail! 
Poor Dais was good as gold with thunder and lightening, but the hail spooked her, it hurt!!

Been drizzly and gloomy ever since.

Only a few days before landlord inspection and my garden now resembles chocolate mousse


----------



## Kaori (Sep 26, 2012)

Rain here, sometimes it stops for about 5mins for me to quickly check on the buns but no sign of it stopping here D:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

we have just been for a walk and its still the same, we have 2 rivers running round the town as well as a canal nearby , the water is still running quite fast


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

more rain this morning


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You wont belive this, something shocking has happened, please dont be too startled but..... we have blue sky, and as yet no rain , I might have to have something sweet for the shock (ooh look I seem to have found some chocolate )


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

pissing down and I love it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> pissing down and I love it.


Does it rain often there hun?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Does it rain often there hun?


It tries to in winter  yea it has its moments but not enough.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It has now been sunny, fine and fair in Burton & Lichfield, Staffs for almost 3 hours now. 

It is a beautiful crisp Autum morning. How wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

It's pouring in Goring, soaking in Woking and it's raining pretty hard in Lissingdown as well LOL.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We finally have blue skies and sun here in Edinburgh :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

The weather is dry today but no blue skies now how long can it stay dry for I wonder.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

No rain yet,the sun is trying to break through but the big grey clouds are just too overpowering for it , and thats the weather report form geordie land so far


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

UPDATE FROM BURTON & LICHFIELD, STAFFS.......

Pissing down with rain - with a vengeance!!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sunny skies and a light breeze all day here on the Notts/Derby border


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunny and dry here today


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I knew it was too good to last, although I can still see a patch of blue between the horrible grey clouds


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Sunny, Dry but Cold in Reading Berkshire.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Was very bright but brisk this morning here in Nottingham but has now turned very dull and just started to rain


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Arrived ay St Neots and it is loely and sunny and warm. keeping everything crossed it lasts over the weekend.
If anyone wants to join us for the two day CMC show you will be welcolmed with open arms. Loe to see you


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

It actually stayed dry so far here.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

been dry most of the day , odd drizzle here and there


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

It's been cloudy, windy and dry until a few drops a few minutes ago.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll give you three guesses what its been like today


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice here this morning


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually quite clear, and can hear the geese flying... south?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

County Antrim, NI


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is bright and sunny but a bit breezy here at St Neots. Didn't half rain hard during the night, it was pinging on the roof of the van.

Got to get the show ground ready for the weekend today so still praying for it to stay fine.

Have a good day all, it's going to be busy here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dull and gonna rain again here in Notts!!! ........THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

In Geordie land we have black skies,heavy rain and winds and the rumbling of thunder heading ever closer,wouldnt care it has been a lovely sunny morning but knew it was too good to last


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It went a bit dark here but has brightened up again


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Actually quite clear, and can hear the geese flying... south?


Spoke too soon....


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

It's been dry with sun here.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Raining on and off all day but we have blue sky


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*This post will be my third submission to this thread this week.*

It's still raining!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

blue sky this morning bit windy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue skies here this morning too


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful sunny morning, fingers crossed it stays that way for the show


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

we have blue sky! hope it sticks for a bit xx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I was up at 5:00am today because Oscar had been pestering me for almost an hour. 

If he can't nudge you awake with his hefty nose or mark you for life with his big clumsy paws as he attempts to drag the duvet off you, he'll climb on top of you and squash the living, breathing daylights out of you. 

It's in your best interests to get out of bed as quickly as possible. 

However, it started raining at approximately this time last week, if my memory serves me right, and apart from one or two short intervals when it wasn't raining, I opened the door into their enclosure at 5:10am and what do you know; It was raining. A bit.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

light rain this morning windy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

County Antrim, NI


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

sun is out lovely morning here


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely morning here - until about lunchtime apparently and then days of rain.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its been raining overnight but so far no rain and the sky is blue


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

we have rain. not sure when it started but its been a while. my tarpaulin better turn up today as the rain is getting in the rabbit run


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Rained a bit lst night but no sign of rain today yet.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Saturday, lovely blue skies and pleasant. I spent the day decluttering my attic 

Sunday, rain all day

Today, more rain


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Its lovely here today, blue skies and warm enough to not need a jacket or long sleaves on


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Scrap my last post, its persisting it down again


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

North Wales:










'Nuff said!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Up north its chilly and grey oh i did i mention its chilly


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

I hear a bit of rain.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Getting ready to take the boy out for his walk it was raining cats and dogs so I put on my waterproofs and wellies and out we went.

10mins later the rain stopped, the skies turned blue and the sun came out.. and I had to spend the next 90mins sweltering under all my waterproof gear! Typical


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Cloudy with falcons blowing in from the west


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice here this mornig bit cold light wind


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Wet,windy and blumin cold and no signs of getting any better up north,the wearing of nice thick jumpers and thermals if you have them is definitely advisable


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Had nothing but rain with only short breaks between torrential down pours.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

windy here but dry for all but 5 minutes so far today, apparently we're in for it later though xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Putting it politely - its raining down in s wales (well where i am anyway!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We've had rain all afternoon, well that's what OH said I dozed off,


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

as the tv advert states, 

Rain Rain Beautiful rain, lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Stair rods.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

heavy rain........................................


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bordie said:


> heavy rain........................................


How much does heavy rain weigh?

And please don't say much more than light rain because I'm obviously gonna ask how much light rain weighs. :yesnod:

And don't say less than heavy rain because we're just gonna end up going round in ever decreasing circles until I start to suffer from motion sickness right before I disappear up my own 4R53.

Weight of heavy rain = please add figure here.

Weight of light rain = please add figure here.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Peed down all day long here with wind today and more forecast.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Raining very hard with a bit of hail.
Shorty won't go out for a wee, which is a it of a problem for a dog on diuretics.
We have run out of kitchen roll.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

23.4C,sunny, light breeze in Melbourne.

Should reach 25C.

Saving sh*tty weather for weekend


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

ozrex said:


> 23.4C,sunny, light breeze in Melbourne.
> 
> Should reach 25C.
> 
> Saving sh*tty weather for weekend


My son lives there...jammy sods...send some of that sun over here..


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful sunny morning here in Devon


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bright and sunny here but a bit of a nip in the air!!! - unfortunately Im sat in the office which is far from "sunny and bright"  I really do wish I could win the lottery so I could tell these fu**ers to go swing!!!!............rant over


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Sunny here in Cardigan bay and on the plus side have the beach to ourselves yipee.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

It's dry here.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Its like the middle of the night,black clouds,poring with rain and the wind is so icy


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

dry here too. winds blowing a hooley and its friggin cold but at least the suns out. meant to turn bad later on though. xx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Its dry here, sunny but keeps going cloudy and very windy!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Dry at the moment, but has been raining


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Windy and had some rain too a few hours after I last posted.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely day nice warm sun


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Fab sunny day and clear blue skies but chilly


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Thornton, Colorado...USA...today its cloudy and very cold..suppose to be getting a rain snow mix...first of the season.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold start.blue sky lovely morning


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bordie said:


> *cold start.*blue sky lovely morning


You need more choke Bordie. Failing that stuff a rag in the air intake but not all the way in or else you'll lose it.

Grey and very overcast here, Threatening to rain yet again and I'm threatening to terrorise PF's out of sheer boredom!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i see the sky! and the sun. it was raining all night but its really cleared up this morning. chuffing cold though lol


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely morning here nice blue sky


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

It's hammering down with rain here this morning and the cheapo umbrella I bought failed miserably to fold down when I needed to get back into the car after the school run. I was standing in the rain contemplating beating the crap out of said umbrella just to get it to fold up ...after a few moments thought I realised I would need cheapo umbrella to get from car to house on arrival at home.
It rode home in the car reclining across the back seat fully open . Once I have purchased a new more expensive brolly I will be re-enacting the scene from fawlty towers where he thrashes his car with a branch, except mine will be an umbrella


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Its chucking it down here as usual as it does every weekday morning just to soak me on the school run


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Its chucking it down here as usual as it does every weekday morning just to soak me on the school run


Would you like to buy a lovely umbrella?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Its a dulling over here after a bright start but it seems to be alot warmer and the icy chill has gone, not a bad day really compared to what we've had lately


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Its quite bright here but im sure it will change soon! lol at least its Thursday!! been a biatttccchhhh of a week this week so looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's piddling down. 

So glad the dog's booked in for hydro


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Raining and pouring here too. Just glad I checked the weather and made sure to get the dogs out for their walk before it started!
For some reason though Graciecat chose to sit out in the run in the little cat house looking all forlorn like she was banned from the house! (cats are weird!!).


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We hae just had a terrific fall of hail, stones the size of marbles, now the sun is shining.

British weather


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

A sunny but fresh day here in Devon, just how I like it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dry and very autumnal but threatening rain here in Yorkshire


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice bright sunny day but with an icy chill in the air here in the north east


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold wet morning here


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Cold here can't see any rain but still early lol.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

bloomin cold here this morning but sunny


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wet/raining before I left the house, just cold now but the skys are blue


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

It was raining first thing but its nice and sunny now but blumin freezing,oh well cant have it all ways


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

light rain this morning mild


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Bright sunshine so far today but with a bitter wind. It is bringing all the leaves down


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

A really wet start to the day but thankfully the wet stuffs stopped falling from the sky and now its just damp,dark and cold


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

our walks on windy days are hilarious, the dogs go loopy as soon as a gust hits them, especially from behind, Glens shaggy coat looks like hes been dragged through a hedge backwards after


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Sooooo I thought with it coming up to winter I would do a weather report and see how it takes off, or not . It should be fun especially hearing the weather reports from members around the country/world. Anyway Im in Huddersfield which is in West Yorkshire and today it is rubbish, rainy, but not too cold, whats it like where you are?


Huddersfield eh? I'm in Birkby, whereabouts are you? At the office in Shipley, its dark clouds and windy. Winter tyres are going on in a fortnight can't believe its that time of year already!


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

It's windy but warm suppose to be 76F here today


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Pleasant but cold!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Cold wet windy this morning brightened up this afternoon though but still cold.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been a stunning day here. 
Bright sunshine, windy and very warm


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

rona said:


> Been a stunning day here.
> Bright sunshine, windy and very warm


Blumin heck where do you live I'm moving lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

skip said:


> Blumin heck where do you live I'm moving lol


 Sunny Sussex


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

rona said:


> Sunny Sussex


Ya lucky I'm in the chilly north east,wind and rains more the norm up here


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

heavy rain this morning cold wind


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Blue skies with sun but still cold.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty wet with dark clouds threatening more rain, oh well its better than being too hot :arf:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Three words for Co Antrim, NI.

Rain. Battering. Windows.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Was raining like blazes during the night and when I got up.

The sun is shining now and it is very calm


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Its absolutely chucking it down,its so dark I've still got the lights on


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

A beautiful day in Staffordshire, theres a strange yellow object in the sky and it's lovely and warm.  I had to take my coat off on our walk this morning.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sunny here, but very windy,_


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Rainy and windy, and if it isn't chilly I am coming down with a bug, for I am _*cold*_!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Terrible her...roads are flooded our main town has been closed off with the roads being flooded, my daughters school has flooded and the ceilings have came in, no school for her tomorrow, so she is pleased...its non stop rain here in North west Cumbria !!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

rain last night clear sky this morning


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Raining. What a surprise :lol:.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Was not a fun drive to Tesco's this morning, dark, raining like mad and lots of standing water


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

We had terrible rain last night, it even woke me up, and now it's warm and sunny, would you believe it....


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Got up to thick fog this morning couldnt see a hand infront,its lifted a bit but by the looks of things its going to hang around all day and its just so damp


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

It' dry hr with sun.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its emo weather here. All grey, drizzly and depressing...
At least I got the dogs out for a walk before it got too bad as I think this is as good as its going to get all day!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Rain, rain, rain. Piddly rain, torrential rain, rain for all occasions. Grassy areas are a mud bath with this mild weather as well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rain, torrential rain at times but we all went out for the day and had a wonderful time :thumbup:


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice morning here sun is out


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

dull day light rain.....................


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Every thing is dripping water, very foggy and dreary


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fog,fog and more blooming fog.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

It is dry here but very dull. Oh well Buddy will make thes gray skies blue.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> It is dry here but very dull. Oh well Buddy will make thes gray skies blue.


Exactly the same here weather wise, mind you I don't live that far really.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Every thing is dripping water, very foggy and dreary





JANICE199 said:


> *Fog,fog and more blooming fog.*


Im in the same bit of Kent so I cant see further then about 40ft in front of me either!
Just took the dogs out and got all wet......its not even raining as such, its like the air is just wet!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Terribly bad fog in Huddersfield (on t'tops) and rainy and dull in Ossett at the moment  x


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

fog this morning light rain


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

fog everywhere this morning. was really awful last night coming home from dancing. doesnt look great this morning, can only see across the road and the first tree in the field which is bad xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Still damp and foggy. Have not see the hills for the last two days or see across the river


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its like living in Silent Hill isnt it??


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

dull morning light rain mild


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Fog and rain, more fog and rain


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seen that big gold thing in the sky today. Just twice and just for a few seconds but it was blindingly bright after a week of fog


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm, the sky is now all white rather then grey and soggy...
that actually might be promising!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hurricane-y


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

very dull grey skies and damp but there's something bright trying to get through the clouds........it might be the sun!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's still snowing. 

Now normally I just love the snow, it's Oscar's special time of year, but there's a wee bit of a problem. 
Our new car is sat on Summer tyres and they need changing over to the Winter tyres. We have both sets obviously but what the salesprat didn't inform us about and should have, the new car does not have a Jack.:huh:

So I rang the dealership and in no uncertain terms told them what I thought about not providing a jack with a car that requires its wheels changing twice a year.

Response: 'It doesn't have a spare wheel either! That's why it doesn't need a jack!':huh:

'But I want a Jack!' I demanded 'And I want a spare [email protected]@kin' wheel!'

'You have to order them and pay extra!' Said he. :nonod:

'Look buddy, I'm sure you understand that I'm pretty much stranded out here without the correct tyres. So what I want to know is; what are you prepared to do about it considering you should have warned me about the lack of a very much needed Jack?' 

'We can discount you on your first service for the inconvenience caused.'

'Oh really?' Says I. 'Well if it continues snowing the car won't be going anywhere for 6 months and, therefore, probably won't require a discounted service until the year 2014!'
Which is about right seen as I could never understand how you were able to drive a 2013 model in 2012.:huh:

So I put the Winter Tyres in the back of the car and drove very,very carefully to the nearest Town with a real service garage and asked if they could change the wheels over for me.

'We're busy!' Was the managers reply, 'Come back in the morning!' 

:crying: 'Do you sell Car jacks?'

'No!' :crying:

Today I've driven 300 kilometres and more on the wrong tyres but am suitably relieved that I'm not the only one whose been caught out by the weather this year.

However, I'm soooooo p1553D off at a car that has so much technological wizardry yet has nothing about its being such as an old fashioned Jack.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

told ya..get ya an UAZ....they come with jacks, spades, buckets..valonki and bottle of spirit usually......
fashion out some tobogan and make those sofafillers a pair of useful dogs!


here: rains...bucketfuls monsoon season...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im getting soooo fed up with this weather. I havent seen the sun for 2 and a half weeks, all the plants seem to be rotting in the constant damp and I havent been able to get out on any of the lovely autumnal walks I planned on my week off.:crying:
Just one tiny glimmer of sunshine isnt too much to ask is it??


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> told ya..get ya an UAZ....they come with jacks, spades, buckets..valonki and bottle of spirit usually........


Listen! Being a Brit in a hostile country I already have a hard enough time with certain Finns without provoking them even further by buying Russian hardware. 
They hate Russians as well you see.

In fact they had such a dislike of Stalin's boys they even had a war with them to prove it.

The Lada Riva Cossack is just as good as the UAZ by the way and is much more stylish in looks.
It comes complete with a cigarette lighter for lighting those really suave looking cocktail cigarettes with gold tips and pastel shades.

What more could anyone possibly ask for?

Oh yes I know!

A better road than the M56 Lena highway. :wink:
Tractors and Bulldozers welcome.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Listen! Being a Brit in a hostile country I already have a hard enough time with certain Finns without provoking them even further by buying Russian hardware.
> They hate Russians as well you see.
> 
> In fact they had such a dislike of Stalin's boys they even had a war with them to prove it.
> ...


considering your current position German "Tiger" (there must be left overs from WWII) will just fit the bill...
you will be safe..dogs will be safe..local sensibilities will be respected...
and no need for jack!!! snow or shine...
good luck to a Brit in wilderness......make sure they sell you matching helmets and all the toys that come with it...sure can be adapted to be lighters?)


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Near clitheroe, no snow. 
Just cold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Freezing here, buddy isn't bothered though he is lay on the toes in the kitchen because he likes the under floor heating lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bluddy freezing :crazy:. Was beautifully sunny this morning as we tramped through the frost.....now just the usual grey clouds :blink:.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

OH annouced at 6.30 we had snow. I got up all excited thinking, I would drag DD over so we could share Lila Dogs first snow walk, but there was just a flurry on the top of the cars and housetops. But we had bright sunshine for our morning walks. It was freezing but so lovely.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Rain! Rain! Hail! Hail! Is our weather today :crazy:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> considering your current position *German "Tiger"* (there must be left overs from WWII) will just fit the bill...
> you will be safe..dogs will be safe..local sensibilities will be respected...
> and no need for jack!!! snow or shine...


Now there's a really good idea. Acquiring one of these would serve two purposes.

1. They would, indeed, be less inclined to pull out in front of me.
2. It would remind them of their shameful past.

The only thing that would get on my nerves though is the constant rattling and squeaking of the cat' tracks as they went round and round. 
All tanks from this era seem to have had the same annoyance built in to them. 
Perhaps if I took it back to Audi or Volkswagen they might be able to solve the problem for me and then I could embark on a few night time 'Stealth' manoeuvres.
Perhaps I should buy three? 

Summer Colours.








Autumn Colours.








Winter Colours.









All year round insurance and reassurance. :001_smile:

And now for the weather report.

The first snow has settled and it's minus 11C.

No point washing the car today I'll just turn it into an ice cube.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Zaros said:


> And now for the weather report.
> 
> The first snow has settled and it's minus 11C.
> 
> No point washing the car today I'll just turn it into an ice cube.


Pfffft. Men and your excuses...always an excuse :blink:.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Pfffft. Men and your excuses...always an *excuse* :blink:.


I'm so relieved you didn't prefix the above with the word 'Poor'

I would have been devastated! Suicidal even.

In fact I may have even written a stiffly worded letter to PF's explaining in graphic detail how they allowed some folks to completely destroy my life!:cryin:

Always the drama queen but never a drag queen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Today is rain rain and more rain


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold, rainy, dark and gloomy!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been raining here and it's freezing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Frzing and raining.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's minus 8C today and I've taken to wearing these to keep my little tootsies warm.










Apparenty they were all the rage at one time of day and were given as souvenirs to the Tank Commanders of that era.

I've been shuffling my feet slowly across the floor re-enacting the advance on Stalingrad and shouting 'Schnell!' 'Schnell!' in maniacal tones to add that little extra touch of realism.:001_smile:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

A light wind, a little chilly and not much else at the moment.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice morning bit chilly but dry


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

foggy but chilly morning sun breaking through.

Football tonight going to be cold on the terraces tonight


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

chilly morning light wind dull


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bucketing down, windy, cold!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

According to the bbc weather and met office it should be dry and cloudy...
so it is p***ing down of course!

(when I opened the back door Hannah looked out, then looked up at me like "have you lost your mind??:sosp:"). She has gone back to bed, like the others!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

blue sky this morning chilly


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This was what I was faced with earlier today a minutes walk from the house, I am going to refuse to go home on saturday, I could certainly get used to this weather


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Plum - freezingly cold according to Kilo :blink:.










His leg hasn't dropped off as he had four when we set off again...no idea where it is in this photo though :crazy:.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold and windy this morning looks like rain


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Was blue skies when pulled the curtains back, however the sky looked a funny colour, windy probably cold and looks like something can't decide whether to dump a load of nasty weather or pass over. :blink:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Bright but cold here in my part of Scotland today. Think the hat and gloves will be out for my walk.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely chucking it down all day and its ffffreezing


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely sunny morning here


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Sunny but cold here, where staffs/derby/leics/warks all meet


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold enough to freeze the plums off a brass monkey. Or a ridgie . Lovely and sunny and watched two otters playing this morning though .


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It ha been bright and sunny all day, windy and cold though but it i getting very cloudy now. Perhaps all rain and drown the firework party planned in the rec tonight. 
I can always hope


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice cold sunny morning frosty start


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Dry at the minute here.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Horrific rain storm for 20mins and now sunny, i say storm as it was Gail force winds and now its calm as anything


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

danielled said:


> Dry at the minute here.


good morning my little flower


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Misty and cold here, I want to go back to Cornwall :crying:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

bordie said:


> good morning my little flower


Good morning bordie, how are you today.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

its chucking it down here, again.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awful here in Surrey today!! Heavy rain, with some thunder thrown in!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

We have sunny rain and cold here in Cardigan bay. I did see some places had snow let us know if you are one of them.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

We have snow. About 2 inches settled over night. Dug my car out to get to the horses - thank heavens I have a 4x4. The road my horses are on is flooded and the police had shut it - had a row with them about letting me through. They did in the end, but it was pretty deep. Wouldn't have made it in anything smaller than the Terrano!

Horses were alright though - a tree had come down in their field and they were busy snacking on that! Much better than the hay I brought. 

It's melting quickly - hopefully it'll be long gone by tonight. I've left the car on the main road just in case though.


----------



## MissTwister (Oct 30, 2012)

It's pretty cold, a couple of degrees above freezing, grey and damp. Not the most uplifting weather, unfortunately.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Are your horses left to get out at night??? or do they prefer a nice warm stable?


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

BBC News - Three inches of snow falls in the west of England


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Bobbie said:


> Are your horses left to get out at night??? or do they prefer a nice warm stable?


My horses are out 24/7. They do have shelter but they only tend to use it in the summer, to get away from the flies!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Thick frost this morning,the sun is shining but the frost isn't thawing,got the heating on and I'm just beginning to thaw out after getting in from work lol


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold windy morning..............


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its lovely here in Huddersfield, blue sky, sunshine and its dry, its cold but then it is november so Im going to wrap up and enjoy the fact that its not raining


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Dry but cold here. I'm having to put gloves on just to take Buddy out.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Grey clouds, but at least it is fairly warm! Just wish it would stop 'kinda raining-ish' (it just feels like someone is spraying you with a mister all the time!!).


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow, snow, snow and more snow.....about 15 to 20 cm expecting another 20 cm... COMFORTCREATURE how did you fare up North I'm down South


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

And Yes I will be driving the 4 X 4 if I absolutely have to drive somewhere....


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold and windy, thank goodness for central heating


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Its chilly and overcast now here in Surrey, drop of rain this morning but was only a light shower and the sun is trying to shine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Had rain since this morning.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty Mild today for this time of year


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nice sunny morning


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Freezing, rainy day. Guessing the whole weekend is miserable from the "Sunday will be the better day of the two and temperatures may even manage to struggle into double figures" from the weather report this morning!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The Devil in me is cold today and Hell seems to be freezing over. 

If it gets any chillier I'm going to have to burn even more tortured souls!


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

wet today last of the bonfire celebrations today, have a parade that passes by my house tonight, then a huge fireworks display.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Cold & cloudy but will brighten up around 1pm when I pick up my new kitten


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

been raining here but looks sunny out now


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

grey clouds and a light misting of rain. so dull and dreary....


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold damp morning.....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wet, wet, and wet


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Raining here, got many wet and colds trips to the garden with the boy aka Buddy. Good job I love him, he's worth it.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

bit damp this morning very mild


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

cold and windy here,


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely sunny morning


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

dull morning mild


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

bordie said:


> dull morning mild


You've sent it down here 

It was bright sunshine first thing, now it's dull and mild


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold and foggy morning


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely sunny day but very cold, nice to see the sun for a change makes you feel better


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

dank, grey and misty....or foggy. Im never sure when its fog or when its mist TBH!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

chucking it down here, I can even hear it over the telly and currently there is a lady singing fairly loudly on Children in Need ( its the girl off eastenders apparently ) but even she can`t drown out the ruddy rain!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Too Cold!!!!!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold wet morning


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

very cold morning heavy frost................


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Nice sunny morning but a bit chilly. Do hope the Express get the long range forecast wrong with their coldest winter for 100 years brrrrr.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Cold and sunny he. Hopefully ordsll hall will be warmer, dout it though. It's fashionably cold in there cold ordsall hall style lol.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

:001_tt1:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> :001_tt1:


It's lovely isn't it 
I think I'm going to take buster to cremyll or Seaton for a run on his long line


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Its absolutely chucking it down but I don't care because I've got a weeks holiday so it can do what it wants


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

We're just going out the door for our evening walk here - 7:37 p.m.

The ground is covered in snow and we just shovelled the walks to get the new layer off. It is minus 7. The woodstove is stocked and the fire will be cozy and warm to get back to.

CC


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

very mild this morning rain


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

cold morning heavy rain


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Raining here too

Dogs refused to go out


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Cold, grey, wet and miserable.... My dogs have gone back to bed.
So I have put the heating on have a nice hot coffee and a read on here.
I think Homes Under The Hammer may even be watched today. Cycling to work in the rain will seem even more pleasant!


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

its bloody grim


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Wet here. Been raining.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Its been raining again,ts just so dark and damp,yuk!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Been dark, pouring with rain ALL day. Now it is sunny and blue skies


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

We have grayish skies but the sun looks like it might peak through. It is 9:10 a.m. here.

It is also minus 12, so no rain but there is another inch of snow to shovel from last night. The dogs have been a bit reserved about going far out onto the property in this temperature as their paws aren't yet winter hardened and can get chilled. Still we have ventured out for a short stroll already and will be going out again in a bit in hopes of making the full trail, (the inside boundary of the fence).

CC


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

willa said:


> Been dark, pouring with rain ALL day. Now it is sunny and blue skies


Like this? 










We've just got back from a stroll DTR 

Glorious


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Its peeing down with rain, along with strong winds.
Roll on summer.*


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

nasty night gale force winds heavy rain.hope there is no floods


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Rain rain rain rain rain


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Very windy and piddling down. Rains came bout 4ish, winds have brought about 3 trees down according to the radio about that time too, so expecting more down as the winds have picked up quite strongly now.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very very very very wet and windy here in the south west today. The rain has been hammering down since 4ish.
Me and the kids nipped out and bought a little fire to make the lounge look more cosy and we are now sat in our jammies eating stew


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Rain and was stupidly windy all day but calmed down for now.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

It has been rather extreme here today. No where near as bad as some places I'd imagine but still am thankful at times like this it is hilly here as the amount of heavy rain we had in such a short space of time between 3 and 4 would sure have caused some problems. The rain is still coming down but the wind has died down now thankfully, the patio table is already thrown across the garden broken in pieces. The dog has refused his evening walk 4 times he has gotten outside the door and thought better and run back in


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well what *crazy* weather we had lastnight ! Howling wind and driving rain. Power was lost at 4.30pm, and didn't get back on until 5.30am thismorning !!

The entire of Newbury was a blackout, and all the villages around us were in darkness. There was Trees all over the roads, which had bought down Power Lines and Cables. Mental !

Never had a power cut for so long - The House did look very pretty with Candles, eating Dinner by candle light was actually really nice ! EVERYThING was so peaceful !


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It has been very calm and a bit sunny today after a dreary start. Was a wet wnd windy night but all intact here.

I think this is the calm befor the next storm


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

heavy rain this morning windy


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Dry and dare I say it the sun is out!!!! but the ground is so soggy.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Heavy rain and bloody cold!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bit rainy this morning but nowhere as bad as this time yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Raining here.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Anyone from Cornwall how is it down there?? as we have seen some of the floods so can we have an update.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

It is raining, it has been raining for days, it has rained so hard we have noticed we have a leaky roof.


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

there now calling it a national flood crisis.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Freezing cold pea souper :skep:.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cold, wet and wet!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

heavy rain cold and windy:frown5:


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

rain and wind but not as bad as yesterday


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

sunny right now, im hoping it stays we have a big game tomorrow and will be my last till new year, holiday and surgery will stop me attending.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not effing nice!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

cloudy, warm-ish...humid...

and then Brits who come off cruises complain about our overcast sky...., as I I was personally responsible..when I just trying to point them to Morrisons!

_IT IS END OF NOVEMBER!!!! CABBAGE HEADS!!!! It is still Europe!!! be glad it is not pouring....(those colouful pics on your brochures are taken in midspring...)_

summer is no the other side...in Oz or Brazil...


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Cold wet windy


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

overcast, damp, and blloody freezing


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Rain & lots of it, our shed is flooded, but other people have had it really bad.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Tiddling down non stop and the winds joining in just for fun


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My convertible car has a leak  The back footwell is awash and I'm not even at home to put it safely in the garage to dry out :cryin:
I have to take my elderly father to hospital for an operation tomorrow and hope the floods around his village have gone down too


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

still raining heavy never stopped all day


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

still raining................................................


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

ARGH getting annoyed now! Raining, cold, windy


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunny/cloudy with a cold breeze bbbrrrrr


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

cold wet and windy


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It was raining last night at 10 when Holly went out, it was raining at 6 this morning when she went out and it is still raining.

Still, I must be thankfull we are not flooded out like some poor people are. we seem lucky in this corner of the country.

Hope every one is safe


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Heavy rain and floods in North Wales. Got up to find sandbags along the road this morning 
They seem to be directing the flow pretty well though - thank you local council!

The village I lived in just a few months ago has now flooded and there's talk of evacuation - one of my friends is heavily pregnant (her due date was yesterday ). She seems in good spirits though, cracking jokes about water births. Hope the little 'un stays where he is for a bit longer.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

What a surprise.....its raining!
Considering how wet and water logged everything is here I cant imagine how bad it must be in the SW. I hope everyone stays safe (and nobody develops trenchfoot!LOL).
Thank goodness the end of the week is supposed to be dry...my patio is so slippy thanks to all the algae and moss thats grown. I really need to get out there with my yard brush.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

light snow this morning....................


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

sunshine and a bit cold


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cold, and icy here today


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Cold and sunny in Cardigan bay lovely walk on the beach first thing.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Cold here today too. -26C but -32 during the night and the ever advancing auto technology has failed to conquer the elements yet again.

Our new car has door mirrors that fold in automatically when you lock the car and then they unfold when you unlock.

Not this bloody morning they didn't.

I've had to bugger about making my own special blend of de-icer to thaw the damn mechanisms out!

I didn't use a heat accelerator simply because the sudden change in temperature has a surprising tendency to break things. :yesnod:


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

windy. The UK weather suxs


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Howling winds and icy-cold rain here....brrr!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Cold with rain here   xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

We had loads of wind and rain today, it's died off now but it's very chilly here!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its ****ing freezing!
same as everywhere else!


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Its a balmy minus 13 here today and that is the warmest we'll see for four. We had snow again yesterday and even sitting here with my sore back from shoveling I do appreciate the beauty through the front window.

CC


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Just been out for ten minutes...chucking it down and windy and cold...
How the heck did our ancestors survive this rubbish in Roman times?...they must have been hard buggers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Snood or. Something here couldn't tell. Didn't stick though now persisting down with rain.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

A dry day, with lots of cloud, but now it's pouring down again. Temps are up to 8c though from 5c during day time.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well the snows all gone because its been pouring but its still freezing so me thinks there may be ice in the morning


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:cryin::cryin::cryin:

Such a stunning sunrise.......took the dog for his walk under a bright blue sky and in the morning glow  .........got back just after it started raining!!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Have a look at this forecast for next week - Met Office: Cold Weather Watch


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sun & showers here & several really nice rainbows, but no camera in the car.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

THE BEAST FROM THE EAST IS COMING


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Snow, lots of it...

It was impossible to drive to work this morning, I tried, but I was very happy when I managed to park the car in its usual parking place after half an hour, having driven a distance that would usually take me under 5 minutes. During that time I had 3 near misses when the cart started skidding, and twice I ended up with my car back to front, facing the oncoming traffic. I must have a very good guardian angel, for I managed to get it back on the road - and in the right direction - each time and get it back home in one piece.

So in the end, I hopped on the bus to the railway station and took the train to work. And the people who did go by car got stuck in one of the longest tailbacks ever, so I still arrived long before them, even though I had to wait a long time for the train and the bus.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

bordie said:


> THE BEAST FROM THE EAST IS COMING


LOL talk about scare mongering  Can't be as bad as we've had the last couple of years - 2 years ago we had 8 inches of snow which lasted for well over a week.

London and South east is forcasted heavy snow with 80% proability - so will be interesting to see what we get here - always seem to get loads here


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

willa said:


> London and South east is forcasted heavy snow with 80% proability -


I'll believe it when I see it! They always seem to err on the side of OTT. Mind you, I dont have anywhere to be next week and just got my new Yaktrax snowshoes to test out so bring it on!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunny here with cloud now, it was warm through the windows earlier.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

very mild this morning..........................


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Cold out there today.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes sunny and mild here in Cardigan bay have some washing hanging out to dry!!!! lets hope the bad weather stays away.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Torrential rain again here....  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Rained all day here. Earlier I took Budfy out to the garden neighbour walked by our driveway with Bonnie the wondering Scottish terrier and said he looks like a wet westie wih this rain. Do I said yes very wet westie but a gorgeous westie. Bonnie hasn't goewondering off since last time. Just as well because now I've got Buddy I can't keep chasing after her when she wonders off. Hard enough keeping track of one dog when he's doing zoomies.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Today is a fairly mild -27C and everything looks so virginal and untouched except for our footprints.:blush:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Blimmin' humid here and still about 20 degrees now at 10.30pm :glare:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> Blimmin' humid here and still about 20 degrees now at 10.30pm :glare:


I will keep my cold and wet weather thanks


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

The wind is wild but cant believe we have sunshine,its the first time there's been any real daylight for about 3 days


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Been windy here but calmed down now.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

We're set in at minus 25 and holding for the day. It was colder over the last two nights but we're warming up tomorrow (yay).

The younguns here are getting wrestless for some outside time and their sister has come over to inspire some play - she is bored as well. To my great delight they are all out romping in the snow without needing an escort.

The cold is still whipping in through the dog door but we'll live with that until they've tired themselves out a bit.

CC


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pleased to see it snow and rain free today for a while. It was very windy yesterday and belted it down all day and night and today wind warnings again with peoples fences blowing off as you walked past! Seems to be settling a bit now and thought how 'Spring' like it felt on this evenings walk.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Been warm and sunny here today  It was 10.4 degrees at around 11 this morning and I nearly wore my shorts but didn't 

I'm not sorry to see the snow gone though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have had mostly rain. Today started sunny & nice at 11c, but by afternoon it was raining again.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's cold and windy here.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Too windy here. Plus its bin day so there are black plastic sacks and bits of litter flying about everywhere!
At least it isnt raining at present...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very windy here right now.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

We're having a beautiful sunshiny day and it has warmed to minus twelve. Love it as that is warm enough to go for a stroll on the property with all the dogs and we've already been out twice to watch them romp and sniff.

It is supposed to go to above freezing tomorrow so we'll get a bit sloppy. Fun to come.

CC


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree we're at -11 c feels wonderful. Where the oh is its -28 with a wind chill of - 40ish......


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I agree we're at -11 c feels wonderful. Where the oh is its -28 with a wind chill of - 40ish......


There should defo be a dislike button


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Horrendous winds,its ffffreezing with some rain thrown in for good measure


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Near the Sydney region, it has been incredibly scorching hot and humid until it started pouring down this afternoon. Weird weather haha.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely and Sunny here in North Wales this morning, I was forgetting what sunshine was!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Raining again here today. And it looks like it's here for the day. The weather forecast said we might get snow sunday.*


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Snow in Belfast. A couple of inches have lay but in a sludgey sort of way rather than dry crisp snow  

I'm feeding the birds like there's no tomorrow. Sudden cold snap with ground coverage could finish lots of them off poor things.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

A heavy dumping here WYorks


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Freezing cold winds here, but dry at the moment.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

We have had snow again  some areas pretty bad but where I am not too bad - some settled a bit...its stopped for now but supposed to be heavy tonight again :skep: really had enough now just want a bit of warm weather


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty white here in huddersfield, its forcast to snow heavily for the next 50 hours too


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have rain & more rain here. Good luck to all on here who have snow today, stay warm & dry, or if you like it, go out & make some snow men/animals, or have a snowball fight & enjoy.:biggrin:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Rain on and off here , overcast and nippy ! seems like a long long winter


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

All the 'F's' here;-

Freezing
Flooded
Fed up 

(nr Newton Abbot)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> Snow in Belfast. A couple of inches have lay but in a sludgey sort of way rather than dry crisp snow
> 
> I'm feeding the birds like there's no tomorrow. Sudden cold snap with ground coverage could finish lots of them off poor things.


Still snowing, I normally work until 10:30 at night, but think I'm going to make my way home soon...

After nearly 25 years of living in Germany never ceases to amaze me, how we grind to a halt in Belfast with the tiniest bit of snow... I love the snow, when I'm at home looking out at it lol

Not when I'm in the office looking out.. Meant to continue until Saturday night. Bang goes my meal in Glengormley tomorrow night hahaha


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Dull grey and overcast, rain rain rain rain rain rain rain. Snow from tomorrow midday for 12 hours FFS, and tempertaures not getting above freezing, which means it'll settle


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont care!! Taken the dogs out for a long walk today, got some shopping in and I happen to have this weekend off work. Bring it on!
I now pronounce....
DUVET WEEKEND!!!:cornut:


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Just done the bbc weather forcast thingy. Supposed to carry on snowing heavily until 9am Sun morning!! That had so better be wrong If it forcast wall to wall warm sunshine that would sure to be wrong but because its bloody nasty snow oh no I bet they have that right. I blame the forcasters its all there fault. Right I`m off to hibernate until proper spring arrives - could be a long hibernation then!


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

The sun is out and the back deck, in the sun, is a bit warm so the dogs are lounging there, but it is still minus 8 degrees. It apparently is going to stay this temp all day by the forecast. We'll see above freezing again at the end of next week.

We got about a foot of snow yesterday. Travelling yesterday to and from work/school was a bit treacherous but all mine came home no worse for wear.

It is time for the snow to end and for the melt to continue. Then I'll be grumping about the dogs in the swamp and the mess, but heh, we at least won't have to worry about shovelling.

Looking up the weather report I found this image. Loved it. I've been a bit concerned for some of our foragers with the deep snow coverage still here.










CC


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

CC


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Snowing in the valleys of wales


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Coming down hard here combination of rain and snow, forecast heavy snow from 9am.

All those poor Daffodils that are trying to come out !!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

Snow snow & more snow here in Newcastle under Lyme. 
Forecast snow through to 6pm at a 70-100% chance of it happening.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Well,that's the view out my windows this morning....and more to come 

*I've just cleared and filled up the bird table......don't forget them,thousands will die in this weather....just when they should be looking for nest sites.*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Ruddy metoffice, just forecasted my area for around 4inches of snow, and we are now in the warning area. 

WTH it's SPRING and this time last week we hhad 4inches of snow !


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Who is it on here from Cumbria was moaning 'cos they never had any snow? According to the weather reports you won't get horsemeat round there...more likely reindeer...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Been snowing all yesterday and all night and its still snowing. I cant even do anything for the birds, it will get covered up as soon as I put it out


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just started snowing here in Sussex


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So far this morning, strong winds, rain and snow.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Rather White here made walking Buddy hard for me with my vision.


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

Now this is when i miss my 4x4...
Snow in Hampshire..


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, its weird when icy winds and sleet means that you are having relatively good weather!!:001_huh:
On the plus side Ive never seen all 4 dogs poop and pee so fast this morning so they could get back inside!!LOL


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Still snowing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

More of the white stuff today, its snowed every day since Friday, its welcome to stop whenever it wants or Im going to have to go to Cornwall to warm up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Snowed earlier, even stuck a bit but on,y a lihjt covering.


----------

